# Best Soundbar



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Has anybody evaluated the latest soundbars?
Which has the most realistic surround sound? 
Which can u really turn up the volume without distortion ? 
So far I like Sonos playbar for best overall sound quality. But I have no idea what is best for watching action movies


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

I love the Sonos Playbar for movies. Especially since you can add a pair of Play 1's or Play 3's for rear surrounds wirelessly. If you are impressed with the Playbar, I say go with it.


----------



## metabeard (Nov 29, 2013)

I have the Pioneer SP-SB23W, and while it's not particularly high end, I'm very impressed with the quality of sound.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Is this for Powered or unpowered soundbars? Unpowered I liked the Mythos XTR or the Goldenear. Powered I would like the think the Martin Logan would be nice though I have never heard it


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have the Yamaha YAS-101 in a bedroom and it is surprisingly very good! I have it hooked up to a Polk sub as well since it has an appropriate sub output on it. That's what sold me on it and the fact it has coax and optical digital inputs as well. Ok I'll be honest, the price is mainly what sold me on it at $199 on sale, but those other things pushed me to actually purchase it. For what it is it's great!


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

The Yas 101 is very good. I have installed many of them. It has weak base so adding the subwoofer was a great idea.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Just got to hear the Bose soundbar. By far the best SB for surround sound. Very very impressive. Sounds better than home theater setups


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

kenbola said:


> Just got to hear the Bose soundbar. By far the best SB for surround sound. Very very impressive. Sounds better than home theater setups


its a joke right...:rofl2:


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Believe it or not, Vizio's top end sound bar actually sounds very good. I never would have guessed but was pleasantly surprised to say the least, And it's actually very affordable.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

kenbola said:


> Just got to hear the Bose soundbar. By far the best SB for surround sound. Very very impressive. Sounds better than home theater setups


:rofl:



pddufrene said:


> Believe it or not, Vizio's top end sound bar actually sounds very good. I never would have guessed but was pleasantly surprised to say the least, And it's actually very affordable.


For an inexpensive and decent sounding sound bar, I must agree with the Vizio. This is of course for a small room.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Knock Bose all you want but they put together a truly amazing soundbar. It images very well and while the sub won't rattle your teeth it will fill in the lows better then most. 

I've always been impressed with yamaha's high end soundbar offerings. Again very good imaging, BYO sub. 

For a truly great sound for movies and music you'll be hard pressed to find something that can compete with the B&W Panorama2. Again BYO sub, but unless you're looking to tactile bass it does a good job on its own.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

I absolutely agree on the Bose Cinemate sb. It is pretty phenomal. Not cheap but u get true surround sound effects. And it comes with a good remote.


----------



## beagledad1980 (Jan 17, 2014)

B&w panorama is an excellent choice. Definitive technology also offers a soundbar with built in subs.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Andre said:


> its a joke right...:rofl2:


I have to agree with rad-byte, just because it is Bose does not mean it can't be good. I have not compared many, but the Bose sounds pretty good. Maybe not the best value, but I would say the same about the B&W, for instance.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I think you were on the right track with the Sonos Playbar. I listened to several a while back when looking for one for my daughter. The Bose Cinemate had horribly muddy vocals and it seemed to drown out dialogue. I can't remember the model # but one of the Vizio's was impressive also.


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

We use the James Loudspeaker SPL39LCR in our sitting room. Sounds great...


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hookedonc4 said:


> We use the James Loudspeaker SPL39LCR in our sitting room. Sounds great...


 That actually looks like a very nice soundbar!


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

Mike0206 said:


> That actually looks like a very nice soundbar!


Yes, it makes for a clean look. We use a Pioneer VSX-51 for power and the sub is a James EMB10 with the James M1000 sub amp... It rocks...


----------

